# where to place OH - outside



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

I am sorry that I can't give you a good answer on this subject, but I am looking at building one myself. Could you post some pictures? Welcome BTW


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Direct sun on an outside, glass faced ObH will turn your hive into a wax melter.
No direct sun for any length of time.

Bonterra Bees


----------



## Adrian (May 29, 2013)

Thank you.

I'll post some photos when I install it.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

Sun, full sun and out of damp areas.

Tim Moore


----------



## Adrian (May 29, 2013)

Well, those are exact opposite opinions.
Thanks for the time.
Adrian


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

1st why outside? 2nd why 4 frames thick you will hardly if ever see the queen.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Well, those are exact opposite opinions.

_Adrian_, I suspect that _Honey Hive Farms_ misunderstood and didn't realize you were asking about an _observation _hive ...

:lookout:


----------



## Adrian (May 29, 2013)

honeyman46408 said:


> 1st why outside? 2nd why 4 frames thick you will hardly if ever see the queen.



The answer to both questions is just personal preference.
This is just for fun. I hope to have kind of a combination between a observation hive and a working hive. I plan on keeping it up year round. It's a bit over 6 foot tall and 4 frames thick.
The idea isn't so much to see the queen as it is to see the bees.


----------



## Adrian (May 29, 2013)

_Adrian_, I suspect that _Honey Hive Farms_ misunderstood and didn't realize you were asking about an _observation _hive ...

:lookout:[/QUOTE]

thanks
Adrian


----------

